# Beekeeping seminar with Michael Bush and Sam Comfort in Chicago, ILL.



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

Join us on August 10th, 2013 as we welcome Michael Bush ( http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm ) and Sam Comfort ( http://anarchyapiaries.org/ ) back in Chicago.

The seminar will be mix of lecture and hands-on sessions. First part -lecture- will take place at Township Restaurant, 2200 N. California Chicago, IL 60647. It'll start at 9:45am with sign in starting at 9:15am. Each speaker will give ~1.5hr long presentation which will be followed by q&a session. Michael Bush's speech will focus on late summer management and winter preparation. Sam Comfort will talk about queen rearing, nucs/splits, and whatever else pops into his head. After the talks are over, ~1pm, we'll have a lunch break. Lunch will be provided by Township and menu will include a salad, a pasta, a vegan option and a gluten free option (with meat) and will be served food buffet style. Check out Township's website for more info http://yourtownship.tumblr.com/

After lunch we'll move to Humble Parquito Community Garden 1630 N. Richmond for the hands-on sessions. Bee suit and/or veil REQUIRED. The garden is located about a mile from Township, 15 minute walk.
We will open up hives and do an assessment of the colonies. Michael and Sam will give us their opinion on how the hives are doing, and what, if anything, should be done. They'll tell us how they judge queens, colony health, and what they look for when inspecting a hive. Bee suit and/or veil is REQUIRED to be part of the hands on sessions.

Price for the seminar is $70, and $65 for return attendees from last year's seminar. Lunch is included in the price. The seminar has a limited number of spots.
Paypal payment can be sent to [email protected]
If you would like to use other forms of payment, please email [email protected] to make arrangements.

Please visit www.chicagobees.com for info about the seminar.


----------

